# 옛날과 예전



## 文星辰simon

안녕하새요

저는 한 문제가 있어요.

옛날에 이것을 몰랐어요
과
예전에 이것을 몰랐어요.

어느가 맞아요?

감사합니다.


----------



## Kross

文星辰simon said:


> 옛날에 이것을 몰랐어요
> 
> 예전에 이것을 몰랐어요.


둘 다 이해되고 현재 주어진 대로 사용할 수 있는 상황이 있을 것 같다는 생각이 드네요. 하지만 저 개인적으로는 아래와 같이 조금 수정을 하는게 좀 더 자연스럽게 느껴지네요.  

1) 옛날엔(에는) 이것을 (미처) 몰랐어요.
2) 예전엔(에는) 이것을 (미처) 몰랐어요.


----------



## 文星辰simon

Kross 씨, 대답해서 감사합니다.

난 앉아서 자도 된다고 말했어요.
그 말 후에 옛날엔 이것을 몰랐는다고 말했어요.

이런 용법이 맞아요?


----------



## Kross

文星辰simon said:


> 그 말 후에 옛날엔 이것을 *몰랐는다고* 말했어요.


"몰랐는다고"라는 부분이 어색하네요. *몰랐다고*로 수정하시면 될 것 같네요.


----------



## 文星辰simon

네. *몰랐다고*를 말해야 해요. ㅋㅋㅋ 고마워요.
근데 그 예에서 옛날의 용법이 맞아요?


----------



## Kross

文星辰simon said:


> 그 예에서 옛날의 용법이 맞아요?


 네 ^^


----------



## 文星辰simon

Kross said:


> 네 ^^



너무 감사합니다.


----------



## yonh

文星辰simon said:


> 난 앉아서 자도 된다고 말했어요.


높임법은 일관성이 있어야 자연스러워요.
*난*(반말) 앉아서 자도 된다고 *말했어요*(존댓말). 
*전*(존댓말) 앉아서 자도 된다고 *말했어*(반말). 
*난*(반말) 앉아서 자도 된다고 *말했어*(반말). 
*전*(존댓말) 앉아서 자도 된다고 *말했어요*(존댓말). 




文星辰simon said:


> 그 말 후에 옛날엔 이것을 몰랐는다고 말했어요.


하나의 동사에는 하나의 시제(tense)를 써야 해요.
*옛날*(past)엔 이것을 *몰랐다*(past)고 말했어요. (absolute tense) - I *said* I *did* not know this in the past.
*옛날*(past)엔 이것을 *모른다*(present)고 말했어요. (relative tense) - I *said*, "I *do* not know this.", in the past.


----------



## 文星辰simon

yonh said:


> 높임법은 일관성이 있어야 자연스러워요.
> *난*(반말) 앉아서 자도 된다고 *말했어요*(존댓말).
> *전*(존댓말) 앉아서 자도 된다고 *말했어*(반말).
> *난*(반말) 앉아서 자도 된다고 *말했어*(반말).
> *전*(존댓말) 앉아서 자도 된다고 *말했어요*(존댓말).
> 
> 
> 
> 하나의 동사에는 하나의 시제(tense)를 써야 해요.
> *옛날*(past)엔 이것을 *몰랐다*(past)고 말했어요. (absolute tense) - I *said* I *did* not know this in the past.
> *옛날*(past)엔 이것을 *모른다*(present)고 말했어요. (relative tense) - I *said*, "I *do* not know this.", in the past.



네. 고마워요.


----------

